# Seeds



## highinsc (Apr 23, 2009)

i live in sc.i see in high time how to order seeds but thay say thay cant sell in the us.whr can i get some seeds from with out going to the pokey and i know that thay will be good seeds im sick of bag seeds...thanks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 23, 2009)

There is a thread in Marijuana Seeds on the main forum read it for the info you need.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=10http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11


----------

